# A.M.'s Grow'N'Show



## AluminumMonster

Ohla MPrs! I thought I should just start a GJ to keep all of my pics together. Here are some grow/basement details for ya....  I currently run a 1800w perpetual grow in a 4' x 8' area in my basement. I use FoxFarm Big Grow and Tiger Bloomz only. Recently I've been using promix instead of my normal Sunshine mix #4. When I made the switch I didn't realize that I grabbed Promixs prenuted soiless mix. To say the least, I don't like it. Now I have the nutrient free mix that I'll start using, so we'll see what happens here. Flowering is done in 2gal pots.

Strains I'm running currently:

Buckeye Purple F2BX1

Banana Buckeye

Dead North

Bros.Grimm C99 aka Grail

Liquid_kids Bubba Chunk


Just to get things started...... Grail @ 60 days...... 

View attachment SAM_1097.jpg


View attachment SAM_1098.jpg


View attachment SAM_1100.jpg


View attachment SAM_1102.jpg


View attachment SAM_1103.jpg


View attachment SAM_1104.jpg


----------



## Locked

Pulling up an old shoe.   Green Mojo brother.


----------



## AluminumMonster

By all means... Mi casa es tu casa!


----------



## MR1

Excellent looking buds Monster, good job.


----------



## Rosebud

Those are very pretty,you have made the breeder proud, i am sure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh my..... *picks up jaw*


----------



## Kindbud

Looks dope :48: ill be watchin


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Excellent looking buds Monster, good job.


Thank you Sir!


Rosebud said:


> Those are very pretty,you have made the breeder proud, i am sure.


Thanx Rose!


Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh my..... *picks up jaw*


LOL!


Kindbud said:


> Looks dope :48: ill be watchin






I made some oil this weekend. 1 batch of Grail and a batch of Strawberry Diesel. 

View attachment SAM_1091.jpg


View attachment SAM_1092.jpg


View attachment SAM_1093.jpg


View attachment SAM_1094.jpg


View attachment SAM_1096.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

nice job am oil looks great!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> nice job am oil looks great!!



Thanks KB!:banana:

Buckeye Purple Pheno #3 @ 60ish days.... 

View attachment SAM_1106.jpg


View attachment SAM_1108.jpg


View attachment SAM_1110.jpg


View attachment SAM_1111.jpg


View attachment SAM_1113.jpg


View attachment SAM_1114.jpg


View attachment SAM_1115.jpg


View attachment SAM_1116.jpg


View attachment SAM_1118.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

nice i got 5 buckeye purp seeds i won on Mc cant wait to grow em they look dope


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> nice i got 5 buckeye purp seeds i won on Mc cant wait to grow em they look dope



Say What! You gotta pop those ASAP brotha! You will not regret it, I swear on my family! LOL.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Hello AM. Thank you for sharing. I just love looking at pictures.

Keep them coming.


----------



## AluminumMonster

trillions of atoms said:


> Hello AM. Thank you for sharing. I just love looking at pictures.
> 
> Keep them coming.



Hi TOA! Here's another pic for ya....

I took this lower nug last night from a Buckeye Purple. 

View attachment SAM_1119.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is beautiful!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> That is beautiful!



Thanks Rose, I am stunned by the color.....

Buckeye Purple Pheno #2 @ 60ish days. 

View attachment SAM_1120.jpg


View attachment SAM_1121.jpg


View attachment SAM_1122.jpg


View attachment SAM_1123.jpg


View attachment SAM_1124.jpg


View attachment SAM_1125.jpg


View attachment SAM_1127.jpg


View attachment SAM_1128.jpg


----------



## MR1

Lovely looking bud Monster, now dry that baby out and give us a smoke report .:fly:


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Lovely looking bud Monster, now dry that baby out and give us a smoke report .:fly:



Thank you MR1! I'm gunna need at least 6 weeks to do a legit smoke report. I am also hoping the errl from this gal will be purple. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Kindbud

Nice let me know what it tastes like im waiting on after harvest to get another room up so i can start some mothers of the buckeye been to busy outdoors to get em started


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> Nice let me know what it tastes like im waiting on after harvest to get another room up so i can start some mothers of the buckeye been to busy outdoors to get em started



For sure man. Won't be long now.


----------



## Kindbud

word gonna grow some 10 ft buckeye purp plants next year ill see how they do outdoors :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> word gonna grow some 10 ft buckeye purp plants next year ill see how they do outdoors :48:


Mel was saying they do real well outside. I would love to see a 10ft B.P. 

I bet the choppers wouldn't recognize what it is because of all the colors lol.


----------



## Kindbud

haha lol yeah just watch i told mel i was gonna do it when i won the seeds gonna do them in 20 gal pots


----------



## trillions of atoms

Delicious


----------



## MR1

Kindbud, I don't have your patience, mine will be sprouted as soon as I get them.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Buckeye Purple #3 came down today. I removed the large leaves for the pics and also tossed in some macros from this gal. Hope you enjoy! 

View attachment SAM_1133.jpg


View attachment SAM_1135.jpg


View attachment SAM_1137.jpg


View attachment SAM_1150.jpg


View attachment SAM_1151.jpg


View attachment SAM_1153.jpg


View attachment SAM_1154.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh my... Melllllllll I require this! Did you restock yet?! lol  

The Dr. wants! 

Very nice job AM! :aok:


----------



## lyfespan

Those are just tasty looking


----------



## Rosebud

I want that framed for my pink bathroom...OMG, they are beautiful! Thank you for posting.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh my... Melllllllll I require this! Did you restock yet?! lol
> 
> The Dr. wants!
> 
> Very nice job AM! :aok:


Thanx Doc!


lyfespan said:


> Those are just tasty looking


Right! Makes me want berries.... any kind lol.


Rosebud said:


> I want that framed for my pink bathroom...OMG, they are beautiful! Thank you for posting.


That would be some awesome art work. Only problem would be getting people out of the bathroom lol. 

Thanks for stopping in everybody!!!!!:48:


----------



## Locked

Damn those are some colorful buds...Nice job.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:


> Damn those are some colorful buds...Nice job.


Thanks Hamster! I keep catching myself staring in to the drying rack lol. It's like i've been hypnotized.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Very pretty. Nice job!


----------



## oldfogey8

wow. just wow...


----------



## AluminumMonster

trillions of atoms said:


> Very pretty. Nice job!


Thanx TOA!!!


oldfogey8 said:


> wow. just wow...



I keep saying exactly that...lol.


----------



## MR1

Those are some tasty looking buds, I hope the high is as good as her looks.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Those are some tasty looking buds, I hope the high is as good as her looks.



Me too! Hopefully the errl comes out good too. I like my stuff uber potent.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## MR1

Same here AM. it has to be potent or bye bye.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Did you clone any of them?  You def got a keeper in there.


----------



## AluminumMonster

trillions of atoms said:


> Did you clone any of them?  You def got a keeper in there.


But of course! I put a cut of the #3 pheno in to flower on Monday as a matter of fact.  

There are a lot of factors to a good keeper imo, potency being the biggest for me. This gal is definitely #1 in the bag appeal department though. My fingers are crossed for a potent pheno!


----------



## kaotik

wow
reminds me of those sour grape candies.. got about the same amount of sugar on em too 


nice one AM


----------



## ston-loc

Sweet! I'm going to run this outdoors next season also. Just beautiful buds AM!


----------



## Kindbud

Sounds like a outdoor buckeye purple grow off next year ston? East vs West......


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha, :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

kaotik said:


> wow
> reminds me of those sour grape candies.. got about the same amount of sugar on em too
> 
> 
> nice one AM


I'm glad ya like the photos Kaotik!  Thanks for stopping by


ston-loc said:


> Sweet! I'm going to run this outdoors next season also. Just beautiful buds AM!


Thanks Ston-loc!


Kindbud said:


> Sounds like a outdoor buckeye purple grow off next year ston? East vs West......



Count me in! Mine will be guerrilla grown but it'll still be pretty!


----------



## AluminumMonster

D.N. @ 62 days. This gal is getting chopped today

Post trim pics coming soon! 

View attachment SAM_1160.jpg


View attachment SAM_1163.jpg


View attachment SAM_1161.jpg


View attachment SAM_1162.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh man! Lookin' realllll good AM! :aok:


----------



## Kindbud

Looks good am what is the D N those are my initials lol its perty


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh man! Lookin' realllll good AM! :aok:


Thanks Doc!


Kindbud said:


> Looks good am what is the D N those are my initials lol its perty



Thank you KB! D.N. is Dead North= Deadhead O.G. x Northern Lights #5.

Thanks for stopping by guys!


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

Looks like dank!


----------



## Kindbud

Cool cool ill have to run it one day and see what its like so ur gonna throw a few outdoors next year and see if u can hang with me and ston we will see if ur outdoor is as good as ur indoor u should have some trees we dont grow plants outdoor lol :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Looks like dank!


Thank you DFN!



Kindbud said:


> Cool cool ill have to run it one day and see what its like so ur gonna throw a few outdoors next year and see if u can hang with me and ston we will see if ur outdoor is as good as ur indoor u should have some trees we dont grow plants outdoor lol :48:


I actually have a Grail O.D. right now...I just haven't gone to check on it in 4-5 weeks now. I probably should keep a better eye on it. I'm an outlaw grower so going and feeding isn't really an option.


----------



## lyfespan

That's looking really great, can't wait to start chopping, so jealous, lol


----------



## Kindbud

Word i got ya am im the same i just keep a better eye on my outdoor tho because of the good location :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> That's looking really great, can't wait to start chopping, so jealous, lol


Thank you Lyfe!


Kindbud said:


> Word i got ya am im the same i just keep a better eye on my outdoor tho because of the good location :48:



Mine is in a local forest preserve....talk about cliche' lol.


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah cant go check on them every day like i can got to be  more stealthy :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Whats the biggest girl u have grown outdoors? And any pics?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> Yeah cant go check on them every day like i can got to be  more stealthy :48:


Exactly.


Kindbud said:


> Whats the biggest girl u have grown outdoors? And any pics?



This is my very first OD plant . I'm gunna check on it tomorrow...:lama:



Dead North post trim pics. Trimmed with a SpinPro trimmer. 

View attachment SAM_1164.jpg


View attachment SAM_1165.jpg


View attachment SAM_1166.jpg


View attachment SAM_1167.jpg


View attachment SAM_1168.jpg


View attachment SAM_1169.jpg


View attachment SAM_1170.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Firstly, AMAZING looking bud. A++ on the process sir! :aok: 

Secondly, that trimpro doesn't take off enough for my tastes. Sorry  But surely a nifty job done by the trimpro. 

This stuff you run... mother of god...


----------



## AluminumMonster

Good morning MPrs! It's chop day for all the Melvanetics gear.

First up is Banana Buckeye @ 65 days... 

View attachment SAM_1191.jpg


View attachment SAM_1193.jpg


View attachment SAM_1194.jpg


View attachment SAM_1195.jpg


View attachment SAM_1198.jpg


----------



## MR1

Great looking nugs AM, the Dead North has the colors of a bowl of Fruit Loops.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Great looking nugs AM, the Dead North has the colors of a bowl of Fruit Loops.


Thanx MR1!

I got the trim station set up... Now it's time to trim! 
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411400089563.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Here we go!
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411401553498.jpg

Hand trimmed top...
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411401594598.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

You know, that spin trimmer fills the room with the best aromas, couple batches thru it and I'm in heaven.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> You know, that spin trimmer fills the room with the best aromas, couple batches thru it and I'm in heaven.



Yeah my basement reeks something fierce today lol.

Trimmed Banana Buckeye.... 

View attachment SAM_1199.jpg


View attachment SAM_1200.jpg


View attachment SAM_1201.jpg


View attachment SAM_1202.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Buckeye Purple Pheno #1 

View attachment SAM_1203.jpg


View attachment SAM_1205.jpg


View attachment SAM_1206.jpg


View attachment SAM_1207.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Buckeye Purple Pheno #2 

View attachment SAM_1208.jpg


View attachment SAM_1211.jpg


View attachment SAM_1212.jpg


View attachment SAM_1214.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Trimmed Buckeye Purple..... 

View attachment SAM_1215.jpg


View attachment SAM_1216.jpg


View attachment SAM_1217.jpg


View attachment SAM_1218.jpg


View attachment SAM_1219.jpg


View attachment SAM_1220.jpg


View attachment SAM_1221.jpg


View attachment SAM_1222.jpg


View attachment SAM_1223.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Bros.Grimm C99... 

View attachment SAM_1227.jpg


View attachment SAM_1228.jpg


View attachment SAM_1230.jpg


View attachment SAM_1243.jpg


View attachment SAM_1246.jpg


View attachment SAM_1242.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Awesome looking stuff dude! Check out my grow threw some new pics it's in the outdoors section ull be Iimpressed can't wait to grow the buckeye next year :48:


----------



## Hackerman

I don't believe I have ever seen any so purple as those. Very nice.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> Awesome looking stuff dude! Check out my grow threw some new pics it's in the outdoors section ull be Iimpressed can't wait to grow the buckeye next year :48:


Thanks Brother!


Hackerman said:


> I don't believe I have ever seen any so purple as those. Very nice.


I'm glad you like!


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful!


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Bros.Grimm C99...



Holy mother of OhYesPlease


----------



## oldfogey8

boiiinnnnggg!. i have 2 sons. one in college that is wondering when we are getting seeds and one at home that is wondering why we don't have these seeds. please ask mel to give us some idea when they melvanetics will be back on firestax. great looking buds AM. you are an artist painting in beautiful pastels...


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Beautiful!


:ciao: Thanks Rose!


lyfespan said:


> Holy mother of OhYesPlease


Lol!


oldfogey8 said:


> boiiinnnnggg!. i have 2 sons. one in college that is wondering when we are getting seeds and one at home that is wondering why we don't have these seeds. please ask mel to give us some idea when they melvanetics will be back on firestax. great looking buds AM. you are an artist painting in beautiful pastels...


I'm not sure when the restock is taking place. It should be soon though. I'll let Mel know to inform the good people of MP first

Thanks for the kind words, but, the plant did all the work lol.:ccc:


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks am. one comment though. you could give me van gogh's paint, brushes and canvas and i would not be able to reproduce any of his masterpieces. having the proper tools for the job as well as good genetics are a good start but knowing what you are doing is a key ingredient as well.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> :ciao: Thanks Rose!
> 
> Lol!
> 
> I'm not sure when the restock is taking place. It should be soon though. I'll let Mel know to inform the good people of MP first
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, but, the plant did all the work lol.:ccc:



Yeah, he's lagging on reupping that site, these pix got people drooling and wanting, I need these yesterday, lol


----------



## Kindbud

I got a 5 pack of buckeye purp want them lyfe??? Hahaha not lol I'm waiting on them to drop too talked to Mel and ozzy in the chat room on mculture yesterday they are coming soon I'm gonna grab a couple packs as well just to have in my stash :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> thanks am. one comment though. you could give me van gogh's paint, brushes and canvas and i would not be able to reproduce any of his masterpieces. having the proper tools for the job as well as good genetics are a good start but knowing what you are doing is a key ingredient as well.


Well thank you very much.


lyfespan said:


> Yeah, he's lagging on reupping that site, these pix got people drooling and wanting, I need these yesterday, lol


:vap-Bong_smoker: 


Kindbud said:


> I got a 5 pack of buckeye purp want them lyfe??? Hahaha not lol I'm waiting on them to drop too talked to Mel and ozzy in the chat room on mculture yesterday they are coming soon I'm gonna grab a couple packs as well just to have in my stash :48:



They are coming.... I promise lol.


*Just playing with my camera and a Grail bud* 

View attachment SAM_1247.jpg


View attachment SAM_1252.jpg


View attachment SAM_1248.jpg


View attachment SAM_1251.jpg


View attachment SAM_1249.jpg


View attachment SAM_1250.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looks great AM, I just ordered myself a 10 pack of Mosca's Cinderalla 99, it will be nice to smoke Cindy again.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Looks great AM, I just ordered myself a 10 pack of Mosca's Cinderalla 99, it will be nice to smoke Cindy again.



Thanks MR1! I ran a pineapple pheno of Moscas C99BX1 for years. There are some real keepers in those. C99 is my favorite smoke period.


----------



## MR1

The last stuff I grew was Joey Weed's C99, one of my first strains I grew. So now I will try the Mosca. Good to here you like it that much.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

Hackerman said:


> I don't believe I have ever seen any so purple as those. Very nice.



After the calyxes swell on my purple baby she might come close.


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Update*

Bros.Grimm C99 is coming down today after 76 days of flower. I want to say the trichs are 60% amber. I would have better pics but i have 20 pots drying on the floor directly in front of my back drop lol. Oh well.... 

View attachment SAM_1266.jpg


View attachment SAM_1267.jpg


View attachment SAM_1268.jpg


View attachment SAM_1269.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

i have an idea for a bud of the month pic for you. make a bouquet out of the incredibly colorful buds you have. just a thought...


----------



## Kindbud

Bros gimm is looking dope! :48: check out my video in my grow journal


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> i have an idea for a bud of the month pic for you. make a bouquet out of the incredibly colorful buds you have. just a thought...


Thanks Oldfogey. I have a sneaky suspicion that the bouquet would be sticky icky...and reek of B.O. lol.


Kindbud said:


> Bros gimm is looking dope! :48: check out my video in my grow journal



Thanks mang! 

On it!


----------



## AluminumMonster

So I ordered another 2k in lights and equipment yesterday. I'm gunna be pushing almost 5k in the flower room and almost 1k in veg throughout the winter.

I took these pics last night.... Bros.GrimmC99. 

View attachment SAM_1277.jpg


View attachment SAM_1274.jpg


View attachment SAM_1275.JPG


View attachment SAM_1278.JPG


View attachment SAM_1279.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, you are going to be rocking the grow this winter.  That's a lot of light and that is cool.  These buds above are lovely. I want to eat one... no, i mean smoke one.  Nice job AM.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Damn, everything is looking pristine AM! :aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Wow, you are going to be rocking the grow this winter.  That's a lot of light and that is cool.  These buds above are lovely. I want to eat one... no, i mean smoke one.  Nice job AM.


Yeah, it'll be rocking but it's going to be a lot of work too. Trimming 16 plants per month is gunna get real old real quick, even with the trimmer. Plus all the transplanting.....ugh. Oh well, it'll be worth it 

Glad ya like the bud shot Rose. I think I let that gal flower a touch too long.


Dr. Green Fang said:


> Damn, everything is looking pristine AM! :aok:



Thanks Doc!


----------



## learning2fly

MR1 said:


> The last stuff I grew was Joey Weed's C99, one of my first strains I grew. So now I will try the Mosca. Good to here you like it that much.



hey MR1,

what did you think of joey weeds c99 f2s?

i bought 2 packs years ago and still have a few beans.....

In my opinion, his c99 (bros grimm stock) is just incredible!!!



Beautiful looking plants AluminumMonster,.......just wow!


----------



## oldfogey8

that looks like it will be a very uppity buzz with all the clear trichs. i have some buds that had a bunch of clear trichs and love to smoke that for a good motivated daytime buzz. like rosey, i would love to eat one of those or smoke it. however, i wold probably be tripping balls if i did. great pics and great job(though i am sure you are well aware of that)...


----------



## MR1

Learning2fly, I liked Joey Weeds C99, I should have ordered more when I ran out but I never thought he would quit making seeds.


learning2fly said:


> hey MR1,
> 
> what did you think of joey weeds c99 f2s?
> 
> i bought 2 packs years ago and still have a few beans.....
> 
> In my opinion, his c99 (bros grimm stock) is just incredible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking plants AluminumMonster,.......just wow!


----------



## MR1

Those are some delicious looking buds AM.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

AM your killin it bro...  that Grail looks phenomenal....  :48:


----------



## learning2fly

MR1 said:


> Learning2fly, I liked Joey Weeds C99, I should have ordered more when I ran out but I never thought he would quit making seeds.




i know it!

i am saving my last few to breed with in the future!

I have also really enjoyed the under rated strain 'white castle' and plan to cross her with that to make "Cindys Castle",............meow!

cheers and thanks


----------



## learning2fly

@aluminum that first pic on post #89 is seriously making my mouth water! 

So tasty looking and grown to perfection just wow


----------



## AluminumMonster

learning2fly said:


> hey MR1,
> 
> what did you think of joey weeds c99 f2s?
> 
> i bought 2 packs years ago and still have a few beans.....
> 
> In my opinion, his c99 (bros grimm stock) is just incredible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking plants AluminumMonster,.......just wow!


Thank you brother!


oldfogey8 said:


> that looks like it will be a very uppity buzz with all the clear trichs. i have some buds that had a bunch of clear trichs and love to smoke that for a good motivated daytime buzz. like rosey, i would love to eat one of those or smoke it. however, i wold probably be tripping balls if i did. great pics and great job(though i am sure you are well aware of that)...


Actually if you look closely the trichs are mostly amber. I can't get my camera to focus any better. I think I need to clean the  camera lense, I could see trichomes stuck to it lol. Thanks again for stopping in!


MR1 said:


> Those are some delicious looking buds AM.


Thank you sir!


JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> AM your killin it bro...  that Grail looks phenomenal....  :48:


Thank you JAAM! Have you grown her out?


learning2fly said:


> @aluminum that first pic on post #89 is seriously making my mouth water!
> 
> So tasty looking and grown to perfection just wow


Really glad you like the photos!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

No I have not gotten to run that Grail....  someday...  :48:


----------



## learning2fly

cindy is the grail!

i wish i would have bought all the c99 that joey weed had back some 5+ years ago! . . . . . . the most amazing flowers i have ever had.......still have a few sitting at -31 C waiting for their day to shine but will likely be quite a few years before they come out again  

cheers


----------



## AluminumMonster

learning2fly said:


> cindy is the grail!
> 
> i wish i would have bought all the c99 that joey weed had back some 5+ years ago! . . . . . . the most amazing flowers i have ever had.......still have a few sitting at -31 C waiting for their day to shine but will likely be quite a few years before they come out again
> 
> cheers



There are many Cindys but only a couple Grails imo. I've tried several different C99s over the years and this one is the only one that has earned Grail status in my garden. Bros.Grimm hit the nail on the head.


__________________________________________________________



I picked up my first ever pack of Raw rolling papers today. I've always been a JOB 1.25 kind of a guy.

I also scooped up 8 bales of ProMix from Home Depot today. $13.50 for a 2.2cf bale, talk about cheap!

And of course some more butane. Gotta have the tane man 

View attachment SAM_1299.jpg


View attachment SAM_1300.jpg


View attachment SAM_1297.jpg


View attachment SAM_1298.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice haul AM, and that joint looks like i could smoke that baby..very nice.


----------



## oldfogey8

am - have you ever tried club modiano rolling papers? they are basically zero ash. i used to use them as a kid. you get nothing but the flavor of your buds. i could not find them locally so i tried element papers and they are extremely low ash as well. i think the lower the ash content, the better for you. i have used the raw papers and they are good as well. just get a little more ash.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Nice haul AM, and that joint looks like i could smoke that baby..very nice.


Thanks Rose!  That joint smoked very nicely too.


oldfogey8 said:


> am - have you ever tried club modiano rolling papers? they are basically zero ash. i used to use them as a kid. you get nothing but the flavor of your buds. i could not find them locally so i tried element papers and they are extremely low ash as well. i think the lower the ash content, the better for you. i have used the raw papers and they are good as well. just get a little more ash.



I have not tried that brand of papers as of yet. I have tried the Elements though. I had a hard time keeping them together. The glue wouldn't hold very well for me.

_____________________________________________________________






I have had roofers working on my house for a couple days now. I don't want to pull out the girls while these guys are here, so flowering pics will have to wait another day or so. I did however get my 1000bulbs.com order. I now have another 2000 watts to install in the flower room and another 200 watts for the veg area. They had 1k ballasts for $107 and 1k bulbs for $24......can't beat that! 

View attachment SAM_1302.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

the clubs have no glue so they would be worse than the elements in that case. maybe my saliva is just sticky(gross) but i did not have that problem. after seeing the pics of what you grow, i cannot imagine what kind of awesomeness you will be pumping out with the grow room upgrades. looking forward to your future bud porn...


----------



## AluminumMonster

Or maybe my saliva isn't sticky enough lol eww.
I hope you're right about pumping out the dank. I have got some wiring to tackle so I don't start popping circuit breakers then I will get some more porn posted.


----------



## Locked

How many total watts in Flower will that put you at AM?   Pretty soon you will be running a show NorCalHal size....   At that price how can you not get a couple.    Nice.


----------



## oldfogey8

all i can think of is clark griswold in christmas vacation when he plugs in the house lights...


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:


> How many total watts in Flower will that put you at AM?   Pretty soon you will be running a show NorCalHal size....   At that price how can you not get a couple.    Nice.


I don't know about NCH style lol. That doods got a frickin warehouse lmao. I'll be pushing 4800w of hps in flower and 700w of T5 in veg. Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> all i can think of is clark griswold in christmas vacation when he plugs in the house lights...


Exactly!


----------



## bwanabud

Looks good AM, wow that is a cheap price on the Promix.


----------



## zem

very nice indeed! i have never seen purple marijuana grow that purple. i had no luck looking up for its seeds, what breeder is it?


----------



## AluminumMonster

bwanabud said:


> Looks good AM, wow that is a cheap price on the Promix.


Thank you Bwanabud! I was very happy to find Promix for that price.


zem said:


> very nice indeed! i have never seen purple marijuana grow that purple. i had no luck looking up for its seeds, what breeder is it?


Thanks zem! Melvanetics is the breeder, and FireStax is the supplier. There are supposed to be 25 packs coming in soon of the Buckeye Purple F2BX1...


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i can't wait to see your new garden. You and NCH...what a pair of great growers.


----------



## Rosebud

I have a few hero's and NCH is one of them. What a fabulous opportunity for you Umbra. I know it couldn't have been easy to up and move, but you are in for an adventure.  I am very happy for you and nch too. You have a lot to teach your own self.  Sounds all good to me. The very best of the greenest mojo to you.


----------



## powerplanter

I haven't gone through your whole grow journal, but I'm in...  Beautiful bud shots of that buckeye purple.  Well done AM.  Enjoy the haarvest.


----------



## AluminumMonster

umbra said:


> I have touted Mosca's C99 as the grail for years. I've seen your grows before...cannazon or tsd...both I think. NCH is a friend of mine and he is going to be helping me setup my new garden


Hi Umbra. I was at Cannetics,Cannazon,TSD,and so on...I ran a cut of Moscas C99 BX1 for about 2 years....LOVED it too! I think I got it from D.O.S. 

NCH is on a whole other level compared to me... I wish he would come out to the Mid-West and help me set up a grow. That would be Epic! Congrats on the dream move! I wish I could move west.


powerplanter said:


> I haven't gone through your whole grow journal, but I'm in...  Beautiful bud shots of that buckeye purple.  Well done AM.  Enjoy the haarvest.



Thanks for stopping in P.P.! Pull up a chair and hit this bro!:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Buckeye Purple 2.0*

I blasted an ounce of the Buckeye Purple the other day. It came out awesome!

I also cleaned my bong this morning. That is just green food coloring. 

View attachment SAM_1334.jpg


View attachment SAM_1333.jpg


View attachment SAM_1335.jpg


View attachment SAM_1336.jpg


View attachment SAM_1337.jpg


View attachment SAM_1338.jpg


----------



## P Jammers

Stoner!
:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Yeah buddy!  Pretty sure i'm not the only one


----------



## Locked

umbra said:


> haven't had a chance to talk to D.O.S. for sometime



I have not seen DOS at any of the other forums he is on either.  Been quite a while since I seen him post anywhere.


----------



## AluminumMonster

umbra said:


> haven't had a chance to talk to D.O.S. for sometime





Hamster Lewis said:


> I have not seen DOS at any of the other forums he is on either.  Been quite a while since I seen him post anywhere.



I want to say it's been almost 2 years since I've seen him online...I hope he is well.

*Bros.Grimm C99*

She is such a crappy growing plant lol. I went out and bought 20 tomato cages so I don't have to tie her up anymore. This gal is coming down on Monday @ 63 days of flower. 

View attachment SAM_1340.jpg


View attachment SAM_1342.jpg


View attachment SAM_1341.jpg


View attachment SAM_1343.jpg


View attachment SAM_1346.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

no offense but isn't that charlie brown's christmas tree?


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> no offense but isn't that charlie brown's christmas tree?



LMAO!!! It totally looks like it doesn't it.......hahaha


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> LMAO!!! It totally looks like it doesn't it.......hahaha



She definitely strugglin to hold up all that weight


----------



## powerplanter

some mighty fine presents under that tree...lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> She definitely strugglin to hold up all that weight


I'm gunna go take a pic of one I have that didn't get tied up.....you're gunna lol.


powerplanter said:


> some mighty fine presents under that tree...lol



Lol.. Thanks bud!


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Bros.Grimm C99*

I ran out of pipe cleaners when I was tying this lady up and this one also got tucked back in a corner, hence the terrible appearance. 

View attachment SAM_1347.jpg


View attachment SAM_1348.jpg


View attachment SAM_1349.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Buckeye Purple #3 Phenotype*

25 days of flower... 

View attachment SAM_1352.jpg


View attachment SAM_1351.jpg


View attachment SAM_1350.jpg


View attachment SAM_1353.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

that grimm c99 looks like it could use a healthy dose of viagra...


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> that grimm c99 looks like it could use a healthy dose of viagra...


Lol. I've tried everything to strengthen the stems. She just has a bad structure. The flowers are definitely worth the trouble.


----------



## AluminumMonster

*L.B.C.*

Aka Liquid_kids Bubba Chunk clone only. 

View attachment SAM_1355.jpg


View attachment SAM_1358.jpg


View attachment SAM_1359.jpg


View attachment SAM_1360.jpg


View attachment SAM_1357.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

all joking aside, all your plants and flowers look like they are well worth the trouble and it looks like you are great at handling the trouble. like chance gardener from being there, i like to watch...


----------



## AluminumMonster

It's Trim day today in the basement.  I have 4 L.B.C.s and 4 Bros.Grim C99 coming down. Busy busy


----------



## P Jammers

AluminumMonster said:


> It's Trim day today in the basement.  I have 4 L.B.C.s and 4 Bros.Grim C99 coming down. Busy busy


What time is dinner?


----------



## AluminumMonster

P Jammers said:


> What time is dinner?


For you.... any time.

I'll even break out the 10 week cured Grail for ya bud


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> *Bros.Grimm C99*
> 
> I ran out of pipe cleaners when I was tying this lady up and this one also got tucked back in a corner, hence the terrible appearance.



Hahahahaha thata hilarious, she just can't keep up lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Bros.Grim C99 Macros* 

View attachment SAM_1364.jpg


View attachment SAM_1365.jpg


View attachment SAM_1366.jpg


View attachment SAM_1367.jpg


View attachment SAM_1368.jpg


View attachment SAM_1369.jpg


View attachment SAM_1372.jpg


View attachment SAM_1373.JPG


View attachment SAM_1374.jpg


View attachment SAM_1375.jpg


View attachment SAM_1376.jpg


View attachment SAM_1377.jpg


----------



## MR1

Great pics, how many weeks flower was that?


----------



## AluminumMonster

9 weeks exactly.  Thanks for stopping in MR1!


----------



## MR1

I hope my Mosca bx1 turn out as nice as your Grim's did.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> I hope my Mosca bx1 turn out as nice as your Grim's did.



I'm sure it will. I don't think I have ever heard a bad word spoken about any of Moscas gear.

The C99 BX1 has some true gems ime.


----------



## powerplanter

Beautiful A M.  Mouth watering pics.  Very nice.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, what PP said. Fabulous Cindy.


----------



## AluminumMonster

powerplanter said:


> Beautiful A M.  Mouth watering pics.  Very nice.


Thank you Sir!


Rosebud said:


> Yes, what PP said. Fabulous Cindy.


Thanks Rose! I do so love this gal!


----------



## AluminumMonster

*L.B.C. Macros* 

View attachment SAM_1397.jpg


View attachment SAM_1398.jpg


View attachment SAM_1403.jpg


View attachment SAM_1399.jpg


View attachment SAM_1404.jpg


View attachment SAM_1400.jpg


View attachment SAM_1405.jpg


View attachment SAM_1401.jpg


View attachment SAM_1406.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Looking delicious, I can't wait to get going back indoors, so much cleaner looking lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Looking delicious, I can't wait to get going back indoors, so much cleaner looking lol



Thanks Lyfe! I enjoy indoor gardening a lot. The OD growing I pretty much have 0 experience with. I put one B.G.C99 outside this year and didn't get 3 grams from it lol. I planted it between some pine trees and the soil was too acidic I think. Oh well, ya live and ya learn.


*Veg and Clone Update.*
In the 1 gallon pots are B.G.C99 and the solo cups have a mix of Banana Buckeye and Dead North clones. Also pictured are the cuts I took last week. 

View attachment SAM_1417.jpg


View attachment SAM_1419.jpg


View attachment SAM_1418.jpg


View attachment SAM_1416.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*10 Week Cured B.G.C99 bud.* 

View attachment SAM_1407.jpg


View attachment SAM_1412.JPG


View attachment SAM_1408.jpg


View attachment SAM_1410.jpg


View attachment SAM_1413.JPG


View attachment SAM_1409.jpg


View attachment SAM_1414.jpg


View attachment SAM_1415.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yum, i love me some Cindy!  Good job AM.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Yum, i love me some Cindy!  Good job AM.



Have you tried *this* Cindy?

Thank you Rosey!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Since this morning I transplanted all the solo cup gals in to their final homes (2gal pots).

13 total clones that are a mix of Banana Buckeye, Dead North, and Bros.Grimm C99. They will all go in to flower on 11/15. 

View attachment SAM_1420.jpg


View attachment SAM_1421.jpg


View attachment SAM_1422.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

AluminumMonster said:


> Have you tried *this* Cindy?
> 
> Thank you Rosey!:vap-Bong_smoker:



No, i ran Mosca's Cindy. It was very nice. Not a good yield-er for me, but that could have been operator error.  I enjoy that speedy up high you know.


----------



## AluminumMonster

More *Grail*. Are ya getting tired of seeing her? Well too bad lol. This gal is getting chopped today at 66 days of flower. 

View attachment SAM_1425.jpg


View attachment SAM_1426.jpg


View attachment SAM_1427.jpg


View attachment SAM_1428.jpg


View attachment SAM_1429.jpg


View attachment SAM_1431.jpg


View attachment SAM_1432.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

umbra said:


> stunning my friend



Thank you Umbra! Very much!:yay:


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Rooted Cuts*

I woke up early and got a jump start in the garden. I planted 11 cuts and have 8 more waiting to show roots. 

View attachment SAM_1461.jpg


View attachment SAM_1462.jpg


View attachment SAM_1463.jpg


View attachment SAM_1464.jpg


View attachment SAM_1465.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*L.B.C. at 72 days today. I will be trimming this gal in a bit.* 

View attachment SAM_1475.jpg


View attachment SAM_1473.jpg


View attachment SAM_1472.jpg


View attachment SAM_1476.jpg


View attachment SAM_1478.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*I found this little feller chilling with the clones.* 

View attachment SAM_1466.jpg


View attachment SAM_1467.JPG


----------



## oldfogey8

*crunch... exoskeletons are made of chitin. per the wiki on it 'Chitin is a modified polysaccharide that contains nitrogen'. so in a nutshell, you have a bit of organic fertilizer...


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> *crunch... exoskeletons are made of chitin. per the wiki on it 'Chitin is a modified polysaccharide that contains nitrogen'. so in a nutshell, you have a bit of organic fertilizer...


Too bad cannabis isn't a carnivorous plant... that gal could have had a good meal lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like ya got the hang of this growing stuff... great clones...all good.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Looks like ya got the hang of this growing stuff... great clones...all good.



Thank you RB! I'd like to think i'm doing *something* right lol. Thanks for stopping in!

*New Beans!!!!*

Calyx Bros. Seed Company generously put up these 5 packs for a BPOTM contest. The votes came in and I somehow managed to get enough votes for a "W". I am going to start 2 of the strains right now and go from there

A huge *Thank You* to Calyx Bros. and FireStax and the voters! 

View attachment SAM_1488.jpg


View attachment SAM_1489.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

'somehow'... lol. your bud pics make the 'high times' centerfolds of my youth(back in the 70's) look like brick weed...


----------



## Iron Emmett

Ive wanted to get some of those Lemon Fizz for awhile now, congrats on the win man


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> 'somehow'... lol. your bud pics make the 'high times' centerfolds of my youth(back in the 70's) look like brick weed...


Well thank you OF! That means a lot to me!


Iron Emmett said:


> Ive wanted to get some of those Lemon Fizz for awhile now, congrats on the win man



The Lemon Fizz is what I am popping first! According to the description it is a huge yield-er. Plus..... who doesn't love lemon flavored bud?

Thanks for stopping in guys!


----------



## Rosebud

Seed mojo, Am, I know your a great grower was just kidding when i said i thought you got the hang of this growing thing... I said that to myself as we brought in harvest.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Seed mojo, Am, I know your a great grower was just kidding when i said i thought you got the hang of this growing thing... I said that to myself as we brought in harvest.


Thanks for the mojo Rose!

I knew you were kidding around lol. Ya made me chuckle a little bit when I read that post.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm popping beans today! I am popping 4 of each of the Lemon Fizz, Blue Spruceberry, and Appalachian Trail Mix. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415294636141.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Update!!*

I got the seeds sown directly in to promix yesterday and they are sitting on a heat mat with baggies over the cups.

Veg is looking good. I have 16 girls that will be going in to flower on the 15th.  They have been vegging for about 3 weeks now. I treated all the vegging plants with Avid on Tuesday. I have had some Leafminers that I believe came from the soil mix. Hopefully the nuke job did the trick. 

View attachment SAM_1490.JPG


View attachment SAM_1491.JPG


View attachment SAM_1492.JPG


----------



## P Jammers

Looking all clean and tidy up in here. 

Luck be some ladies to ya!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks brudda! I spent a good amount of time vacuuming the veg and flower areas yesterday. Dunking the plants in Avid is very messy. 

I hope I get some bada$$ phenos man! Lotsa lemon!~


----------



## AluminumMonster

I pulled a couple gals out of flower today so I could share them with you good folks.

First up, Dead North at 50ish days. 

View attachment DN.jpg


View attachment DN1.jpg


View attachment DN2.jpg


View attachment DN3.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Banana Buckeye at 50ish days. 

View attachment BaBe.jpg


View attachment BaBe1.jpg


View attachment BaBe2.jpg


View attachment BaBe3.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Buckeye Purple #3 at 19 days. 

View attachment BeP.jpg


View attachment Bep1.1.jpg


View attachment BeP1.2.jpg


View attachment Bep1.3.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Buckeye Purple #2 at 19 days. 

View attachment BeP2.jpg


View attachment BeP2.1.jpg


View attachment BeP2.2.jpg


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok thats it I have seen enough where do I get these beans? lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

lowrydergrower775 said:


> ok thats it I have seen enough where do I get these beans? lol



FireStax.com  on Thanksgiving Day. I just found out about the release 20 minutes ago lol.

Thanks for stopping in LRG775!:48:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

AluminumMonster said:


> FireStax.com  on Thanksgiving Day. I just found out about the release 20 minutes ago lol.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in LRG775!:48:



oh man thank you so much man and I dont think you need me to tell you but amazing job man


----------



## AluminumMonster

Always glad to help

Thanks for the kind words too!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Update!*

Of the 12 seeds I planted last week 11 are above soil. Number 12 cracked and is taking its time. Those are great germ ratios! I also noticed that I didn't need to remove any shells from the sprouts. I hate having to mess with the wee ones. 

View attachment Kaks gear.jpg


View attachment kaks gear 1.jpg


View attachment Kaks gear 2.jpg


View attachment Sprout.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Veg*

I treated all of the veg plants with Avid yesterday. I swear they seem to like the stuff lol. The 16 plants in 2 gallon pots will go in to flower on the 15th. The clones in the Solo cups will go in to 1 gallon pots on the 15th as well. 

View attachment Veg.jpg


View attachment veg1.jpg


View attachment veg2.jpg


View attachment veg3.jpg


View attachment veg4.jpg


View attachment veg5.jpg


View attachment veg6.jpg


----------



## powerplanter

Nice job am....


----------



## AluminumMonster

powerplanter said:


> Nice job am....



Thanks Brutha!



I took 24 cuts from 3 different strains today. 8 each of Bros.GrimmC99, Banana Buckeye, and Dead North. I usually get 100% to root. I also cleaned up the lower portions of 16 girls and put them in to flower. 

Happy Friday MP'ers! Dabs away!:vap-Bong_smoker::48:


----------



## Lesso

Love the purple color. Very nice looking plants


----------



## Rosebud

powerplanter said:


> Nice job am....



What PP said, they look really nice.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Love the purple color. Very nice looking plants


I like the purple a lot too! My wife LOVES it lol.

Thank you for the kind words!


Rosebud said:


> What PP said, they look really nice.



Hi:ciao:Rose!!

Glad ya like what ya see and thank you!!!!!

Thanks for stopping by my little patch of dirt everyone


----------



## lyfespan

Well again those purples are just thing of beauty  awesome job AM


----------



## lowrydergrower775

just a quick question not sure if you noted it but how many watts in t5's you running there? thanks bud


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Well again those purpose are just thing of beauty  awesome job AM


Thank you Lyfespan!


lowrydergrower775 said:


> just a quick question not sure if you noted it but how many watts in t5's you running there? thanks bud


I have 700w of T5s going. Always glad to help


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm blasting a batch of Bros.Grimm C99 with my little helper today....lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1416152378598.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Annnnddddd done! 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1416156313091.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, i love the dog. lol. The stuff looks interesting, Have not had that before, is  that shatter?


----------



## lyfespan

Can't wait to blow wax as well, looking forward to a committed space to work in


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> WOW, i love the dog. lol. The stuff looks interesting, Have not had that before, is  that shatter?



Hi Rose!

That is wax. It has a crumbly consistency and can be sprinkled on a dabbing nail. 

Shatter looks like jolly ranchers usually. It also flakes a lot, just like breaking a jolly rancher. I prefer the consistency of the waxes, they are easier to manipulate.

My little helpers name is Rowdy.....ha little, he's 80lbs now lol. So I guess "my big helper" is more appropriate. lol.

Thanks for stopping by.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Can't wait to blow wax as well, looking forward to a committed space to work in



I do love the waxes  If ya need a hand getting started let me know.


----------



## Rosebud

Give Rowdy a big hug from me.  Squeeze him for me.  I love having big dogs that can take a decent hug. I had a 100 pound standard poodle, our favorite dog of all time. He was huggable. So is our 70 pound one now. The 40 pound one, not so much.


----------



## oldfogey8

i had a cat when i was younger who was my little helper. loved hanging around any activity that had to do with doob-age. he would even steal buds that were left out for any period of time. he was one happy cat...

nice looking wax. tried dabbing for the first time about a month ago. my son has a g pen that is a nice stealthy dabbing option.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Give Rowdy a big hug from me.  Squeeze him for me.  I love having big dogs that can take a decent hug. I had a 100 pound standard poodle, our favorite dog of all time. He was huggable. So is our 70 pound one now. The 40 pound one, not so much.


I gave Rowdy a HUGE hug for you Rose!  A 100lb standard poodle??? My Father has a standard poodle but it's only 50lb. Yours must be gigantic lol.


oldfogey8 said:


> i had a cat when i was younger who was my little helper. loved hanging around any activity that had to do with doob-age. he would even steal buds that were left out for any period of time. he was one happy cat...
> 
> nice looking wax. tried dabbing for the first time about a month ago. my son has a g pen that is a nice stealthy dabbing option.



My dogs have been known to eat bud a here and there lol. One time Rowdy was walking by a freshly packed bong while we weren't paying attention. In one swipe with his fat tongue he snagged half of the weed out of the slide and ate it lol. 

How did ya like the oils? Hope it was some really good stuff you got to try. I have a couple different oil pens that I use fairly regularly. They are very stealthy, especially if you use an E-cig too. Nobody can  tell the difference


----------



## oldfogey8

i am a light weight when it comes to smoking. i smoke pretty much every day but my tolerance never seems to go up. first world problems, right? i did like the oil though. kicked my butt big time. my son laughed his butt off at me i was so baked...


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> i am a light weight when it comes to smoking. i smoke pretty much every day but my tolerance never seems to go up. first world problems, right? i did like the oil though. kicked my butt big time. my son laughed his butt off at me i was so baked...



I wish my tolerance hadn't gone up lol. Doing dabs and eating edibles kinda make that impossible though. 

Have a great Monday OF8!


----------



## AluminumMonster

What you have all been waiting for.......

*Buckeye Purple Pre and Post Trim*

Taken today at 63 days from flip. 

View attachment SAM_1534.jpg


View attachment SAM_1535.jpg


View attachment SAM_1536.jpg


View attachment SAM_1537.jpg


View attachment SAM_1538.jpg


View attachment SAM_1539.jpg


View attachment SAM_1540.jpg


View attachment SAM_1541.jpg


View attachment SAM_1542.jpg


----------



## MR1

Just lovely AM, I have a question , how does it smoke, is it a potent strain?


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Just lovely AM, I have a question , how does it smoke, is it a potent strain?



Thank you MR1. 

It smokes great! This was the most potent phenotype I found so far. It does a great job of relaxing my lower back. It is also nice to smoke before bed, it's very couch lock.


----------



## Lesso

Stunning colors. Do you initiate that with lower temps or does it do that all on its own?


----------



## MR1

Thanks for that AM, good to know.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Stunning colors. Do you initiate that with lower temps or does it do that all on its own?


Thanks Lesso!  The Buckeye Purple turns purple no matter what temp she is grown in. I have only seen one green phenotype to date and it wasn't grown by me.


----------



## Lesso

Awesome...thanks. Which breeder is that? Are there seeds for sale?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Awesome...thanks. Which breeder is that? Are there seeds for sale?



The breeder is Melvanetics, and they will have another drop on the 27th at Firestax.com.  There are only 25 pks being dropped of the BeP, so they will go real quick.


----------



## Lesso

Good to know...thanks


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Thanks for that AM, good to know.





Lesso said:


> Good to know...thanks



Any time fellas


*Dead North Pre and Post Trim Pics*

Taken today @ 63 days from flip. 

View attachment SAM_1543.jpg


View attachment SAM_1548.jpg


View attachment SAM_1544.jpg


View attachment SAM_1546.jpg


View attachment SAM_1547.jpg


View attachment SAM_1549.jpg


View attachment SAM_1550.jpg


View attachment SAM_1551.jpg


View attachment SAM_1552.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Banana Buckeye Pre and Post Trim Pics*

Taken today @ 63 days from flip. 

View attachment SAM_1553.jpg


View attachment SAM_1554.jpg


View attachment SAM_1557.jpg


View attachment SAM_1558.jpg


View attachment SAM_1559.jpg


View attachment SAM_1560.jpg


View attachment SAM_1561.jpg


View attachment SAM_1562.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Bubba Chunk Pre-Trim Pics*

Taken today at 63 days from flip. 

View attachment SAM_1563.jpg


View attachment SAM_1564.jpg


View attachment SAM_1565.jpg


View attachment SAM_1566.jpg


View attachment SAM_1567.jpg


----------



## MR1

Nice pics, keep them coming.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Nice looking plants man, i been trying to get some of that Melvanetics gear but firestax is all sold out, it looks pretty friendly.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Nice pics, keep them coming.


You got it bud!


Iron Emmett said:


> Nice looking plants man, i been trying to get some of that Melvanetics gear but firestax is all sold out, it looks pretty friendly.



Thank you Iron Emmett! Melvanetics is restocking on 11/27.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm transplanting today. I have 17 gals in Solo cups that are going in to 1 gallon pots. This group will go in to flower on 12/15. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1416325493502.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Buckeye Purple @ 35 days from flip.*

I pulled this gal out this morning to share with you good people This gal has been a spitting image of healthy and is taking all the nutes I can throw at her. 

View attachment BeP3.jpg


View attachment BeP4.jpg


View attachment Bep.jpg


View attachment BeP1.jpg


View attachment BeP2.jpg


View attachment BeP5.jpg


View attachment BeP6.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Just beautiful...that could be an ornamental..lol


----------



## Rosebud

It does look like a "real" flower Lesso. Boy, did I ever need to see that beauty this morning. So grey here and everything is grey, but not at AM's... Just beautiful, that made me feel better just to see it. thanks.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Just beautiful...that could be an ornamental..lol



Thanks Lesso!

Too bad I can't just keep her in my bay window in the front of the house lol. Maybe put some x-mass lights on her hahahaha:bong:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> It does look like a "real" flower Lesso. Boy, did I ever need to see that beauty this morning. So grey here and everything is grey, but not at AM's... Just beautiful, that made me feel better just to see it. thanks.



Awww thanks Rose!!! It's dreary here to.....except in the basement. The sun is shining bright down stairs I'm so glad I put a smile on your face! You just made my day as well!

Thank you both for stopping in and the kind words!  A.M.


----------



## powerplanter

OHHH she looks tasty....  :0


----------



## AluminumMonster

powerplanter said:


> OHHH she looks tasty....  :0


Thank you PP! I hit her with some GrowBig, Tiger Bloomz, and Cha-Ching today. Gotta fatten this gal up


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Dead North @ 41 days.* 

View attachment SAM_1588.JPG


View attachment SAM_1590.JPG


View attachment SAM_1591.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Buckeye purple @ 41 days.* 

View attachment SAM_1592.JPG


View attachment SAM_1593.JPG


View attachment SAM_1594.JPG


View attachment SAM_1595.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Banana Buckeye @ 41 days.* 

View attachment SAM_1596.JPG


View attachment SAM_1597.JPG


View attachment SAM_1602.JPG


View attachment SAM_1603.JPG


----------



## MR1

AM, very nice, looks like it's going to be some excellent smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like frosty goodness.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> AM, very nice, looks like it's going to be some excellent smoke.


Thanks brother!  


Rosebud said:


> Looks like frosty goodness.


Thanks Rose! I do like the frosty goodness!


----------



## bozzo420

some beauties AM. I had one purple this year.  they make them green gals look pale  when they are next to each other. She was my favorite for sure.:vap_smiley:


----------



## AluminumMonster

bozzo420 said:


> some beauties AM. I had one purple this year.  they make them green gals look pale  when they are next to each other. She was my favorite for sure.:vap_smiley:



Thank you bozza420!  The green gals sure do look pale compared to the purple strains. It's a great toke too. Very couch lock


----------



## Lesso

Great stuff there AM


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Great stuff there AM


Thank you Sir!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

looking good as always man how long did you veg that bep


----------



## lyfespan

Well looks like I might get an opportunity to see how this buckeye purps does, sorry if I start to bug :vap_smiley: I'm gonna want to do the best I can for this special girl and well looks like you know what she wants. Lol,  I'm so stoked to be able to kick off my new space with such fun girls


----------



## oldfogey8

just bought a pack of that buckeye purple. wooohooooo!


----------



## MR1

Your lucky man ,gone in 10 minutes.


----------



## oldfogey8

i was lurking on the site. felt like i won a prize...


----------



## MR1

I watched from beginning to end, it was a short show.  :bolt:


----------



## lyfespan

MR1 said:


> Your lucky man ,gone in 10 minutes.



That was fast man


----------



## lyfespan

Also got a pack of the dead north


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Well looks like I might get an opportunity to see how this buckeye purps does, sorry if I start to bug :vap_smiley: I'm gonna want to do the best I can for this special girl and well looks like you know what she wants. Lol,  I'm so stoked to be able to kick off my new space with such fun girls


Glad to hear some folks at MP scored the purps! Ask me anything you want bud.


oldfogey8 said:


> just bought a pack of that buckeye purple. wooohooooo!


Congrats oldfogey!!


lyfespan said:


> That was fast man


They did go really fast. I wasn't very surprised though.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Also got a pack of the dead north



I found a great pheno from the DN. Uber funky with tons of frost! Congrats!:vap_smiley:


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I found a great pheno from the DN. Uber funky with tons of frost! Congrats!:vap_smiley:



It looked like a promising mix, so I got a pack. Gonna pop me all and see which will be the keeper, I'm hoping to get at least one strong breed able mother.

I also grabbed a pack of Cabin fevers Satori Haze, and this one https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-brands-listing/product/124-blue-alien I'm really excited about, as it has dj shorts blue in the lineage


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> It looked like a promising mix, so I got a pack. Gonna pop me all and see which will be the keeper, I'm hoping to get at least one strong breed able mother.
> 
> I also grabbed a pack of Cabin fevers Satori Haze, and this one https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-brands-listing/product/124-blue-alien I'm really excited about, as it has dj shorts blue in the lineage


Sounds like you went Xmas shopping lol. I hope you post a grow journal for us to follow.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Sounds like you went Xmas shopping lol. I hope you post a grow journal for us to follow.



I did a lil pre shopping, I'm hoping to get a few more strains when I'm up at the Cup. I will be bringing my black domina seeds with me to trade, sad bit of news as my breeder for the BD past away last week. Was peaceful in his sleep, just goes to show yolo, so you better do it well and do what you want.


----------



## lyfespan

I'm going to be working on a redd cross project this year and I'm hoping to breed the buckeye purps with that. Maybe call it flying holiness


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> I did a lil pre shopping, I'm hoping to get a few more strains when I'm up at the Cup. I will be bringing my black domina seeds with me to trade, sad bit of news as my breeder for the BD past away last week. Was peaceful in his sleep, just goes to show yolo, so you better do it well and do what you want.



I am going to try to make it to the Cup in April. I just need someone to share the driving with.

My condolences for your loss lyfespan. At least it was peaceful, that's all we can really hope for.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I am going to try to make it to the Cup in April. I just need someone to share the driving with.
> 
> My condolences for your loss lyfespan. At least it was peaceful, that's all we can really hope for.



Where is the April one gonna be? I'm driving alone this time, 7 hour drive from la


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Where is the April one gonna be? I'm driving alone this time, 7 hour drive from la


Colorado if I'm not mistaken.  16-18 hour drive for me.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I took care of my flower room pruning today. I want to show you folks how I prune my gals. 

I try to get all pruning taken care of by the 14th day of flower. After which, i wont remove anything that wont fall off by itself. If you prune too late in to flower you can dramatically reduce your yields. The plant will release auxin which is the hormonal signal to start healing. You don't want auxin released too late because you want the plant to focus on flowering not healing.

First 2 pics are pre-prune.

Second 2 pics are post-prune.

5th pic is an upskirt of all the gals after pruning. 

View attachment SAM_1604.JPG


View attachment SAM_1605.JPG


View attachment SAM_1606.JPG


View attachment SAM_1607.JPG


View attachment SAM_1608.JPG


----------



## Lesso

And you say im abusive! Lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> And you say im abusive! Lol



Hahahahahaha you made me laugh literally..


----------



## Rosebud

Nice job AM, thanks for posting that.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Nice job AM, thanks for posting that.



Sure thing Rose! Thanks for stopping by.


Here are the 12 seedlings that I started 2 weeks ago. I ended up with 100% germination with only one weak looking seedling. All in all I am very pleased with Kakalaks gear so far. 

View attachment SAM_1609.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

the happiest basement in town.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I took care of my flower room pruning today. I want to show you folks how I prune my gals.
> 
> I try to get all pruning taken care of by the 14th day of flower. After which, i wont remove anything that wont fall off by itself. If you prune too late in to flower you can dramatically reduce your yields. The plant will release auxin which is the hormonal signal to start healing. You don't want auxin released too late because you want the plant to focus on flowering not healing.
> 
> First 2 pics are pre-prune.
> 
> Second 2 pics are post-prune.
> 
> 5th pic is an upskirt of all the gals after pruning.


Is that a dead north in front there? I'm liking the plant on and flower on dates on the pots too.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> the happiest basement in town.


You know it!!


lyfespan said:


> Is that a dead north in front there? I'm liking the plant on and flower on dates on the pots too.


You are correct, that is a Dead North.

I write those dates on the pots so I know how long they were vegged for.

Here are some pics of a Dead North @ 46 days. 

View attachment SAM_1610.JPG


View attachment SAM_1611.JPG


View attachment SAM_1612.JPG


View attachment SAM_1614.JPG


View attachment SAM_1615.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Buckeye Purple @ 46 days.* 

View attachment SAM_1617.JPG


View attachment SAM_1618.JPG


View attachment SAM_1619.JPG


View attachment SAM_1620.JPG


View attachment SAM_1621.JPG


View attachment SAM_1622.JPG


View attachment SAM_1623.JPG


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> You know it!!
> 
> You are correct, that is a Dead North.
> 
> I write those dates on the pots so I know how long they were vegged for.
> 
> Here are some pics of a Dead North @ 46 days.



She's a pretty one for sure, I think I might be happy with my choice, hahahaha 

I'm all OCD with how I handle all my girls too, got to keep it all organized or I get twitchy, lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> She's a pretty one for sure, I think I might be happy with my choice, hahahaha
> 
> I'm all OCD with how I handle all my girls too, got to keep it all organized or I get twitchy, lol



Thanks bud!

I also use a dry erase board and a daily planner to help keep track of expenses, carbon filter swaps, feed schedule, etc. My wife was a great help when it came to getting me organized. I run it like a small business these days lol.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> I also use a dry erase board and a daily planner to help keep track of expenses, carbon filter swaps, feed schedule, etc. My wife was a great help when it came to getting me organized. I run it like a small business these days lol.



If you plan on breeding, or being a successful grower you kinda have to be a small business. Like most of on here this is more than just a hobby


----------



## Lesso

Man....i wish it was legal for you to mail me clones of those purps...jealous


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> If you plan on breeding, or being a successful grower you kinda have to be a small business. Like most of on here this is more than just a hobby


I quit my "real job" 2 years ago and haven't looked back lol.


Lesso said:


> Man....i wish it was legal for you to mail me clones of those purps...jealous


If it were legal everyone would have a cut. A kinda "pay it forward" dealeo.


----------



## Melvan

Looking sweet in here. 

Thank you for your support Lyfespan, looking forward to the porn.


----------



## lyfespan

Melvan said:


> Looking sweet in here.
> 
> Thank you for your support Lyfespan, looking forward to the porn.



Oh you know it, and it shall be quite the porn show too! With AMs help Looks to be a very good one indeed hahahah


----------



## kingsransome

nice looking buds bro top work as usual


----------



## AluminumMonster

Melvan said:


> Looking sweet in here.
> 
> Thank you for your support Lyfespan, looking forward to the porn.


What's up GF?  Good to see ya around here!


lyfespan said:


> Oh you know it, and it shall be quite the porn show too! With AMs help Looks to be a very good one indeed hahahah


I got your back bud!


kingsransome said:


> nice looking buds bro top work as usual


Thank you very much KR!:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Dead North @ 55 Days* 

View attachment SAM_1644.JPG


View attachment SAM_1645.JPG


View attachment SAM_1646.JPG


View attachment SAM_1649.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Banana Buckeye @ 55 Days* 

View attachment SAM_1650.JPG


View attachment SAM_1652.JPG


View attachment SAM_1654.JPG


View attachment SAM_1656.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Buckeye Purple @ 55 Days* 

View attachment SAM_1657.JPG


View attachment SAM_1659.JPG


View attachment SAM_1660.JPG


View attachment SAM_1666.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Liquid_Kids Bubba Chunk @ 55 Days* 

View attachment SAM_1667.JPG


View attachment SAM_1668.JPG


View attachment SAM_1669.JPG


View attachment SAM_1672.JPG


----------



## Lesso

I noticed that you dont top your buckeye purple...is it one of those strains that just dont like training?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> I noticed that you dont top your buckeye purple...is it one of those strains that just dont like training?



She takes to training just fine actually.  The only reason she didn't get topped this go around was because she didn't have enough veg time. She would have been way to small to start flowering. I love the BeP but she is a slow vegger.

The BePs that go in to flower on the 15th have been topped. This go around I gave her enough time to fill out a bit.


----------



## Lesso

Good to know. I want some of those seeds next ti.e they come up. Have you seen any hydro grows of that strain? I wonder if i could speed up the veg time on one of my tables? Some strains just grow slow.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Good to know. I want some of those seeds next ti.e they come up. Have you seen any hydro grows of that strain? I wonder if i could speed up the veg time on one of my tables? Some strains just grow slow.



I haven't seen a hydro grow with the BeP yet. I bet your F&D setup would speed her up a bit. She is mostly indica so it's to be expected.


----------



## Lesso

Only one way to find out...lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Only one way to find out...lol



You know it!!!! :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## lyfespan

AM that DN is making jelly, looks great.  And that liquid kid is dripping ***, I got some har decisions ahead of me as far as beans to run  touch lyfe I know.


----------



## justafarmer

"_Strains I'm running currently:

Buckeye Purple F2BX1

Banana Buckeye

Dead North

*Bros.Grimm C99 aka Grail*

Liquid_kids Bubba Chunk


Just to get things started...... Grail @ 60 days...... _"




Whats happening AluminumMonster?

You obviously have a very green thumb!  Nice looking plants to say the least.

Wanted to say that I too am a lover of the grail, and have some bros grimm c99f2's that were grown out by Joey Weed,........Just killer flowers and resin!

Thanks for the informative thread 

peace ~


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> AM that DN is making jelly, looks great.  And that liquid kid is dripping ***, I got some har decisions ahead of me as far as beans to run  touch lyfe I know.



Thanks brother Lyfe!

Life is just chalk full of hard decisions isn't it lol.

Since you like the *L.B.C.*

These buds were chopped 2 months ago... 

View attachment SAM_1673.JPG


View attachment SAM_1674.JPG


View attachment SAM_1675.JPG


View attachment SAM_1676.JPG


View attachment SAM_1677.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

justafarmer said:


> "_Strains I'm running currently:
> 
> Buckeye Purple F2BX1
> 
> Banana Buckeye
> 
> Dead North
> 
> *Bros.Grimm C99 aka Grail*
> 
> Liquid_kids Bubba Chunk
> 
> 
> Just to get things started...... Grail @ 60 days...... _"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats happening AluminumMonster?
> 
> You obviously have a very green thumb!  Nice looking plants to say the least.
> 
> Wanted to say that I too am a lover of the grail, and have some bros grimm c99f2's that were grown out by Joey Weed,........Just killer flowers and resin!
> 
> Thanks for the informative thread
> 
> peace ~



Whats up dood?

Thank you for the kind words! The B.G.C99 is my favorite strain, especially this pheno. She puts a carbon scrubber to the test lol.

I have heard a ton of good reports about the Joey Weed C99 over the years. It's a shame he isn't around any more.

Thanks for stopping in A.M.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks brother Lyfe!
> 
> Life is just chalk full of hard decisions lol.
> 
> Since you like the *L.B.C.*
> 
> These buds were chopped 2 months ago...



Looks like the net needs those pix again, lol, oh NM, it was just being slow pix seen, wow, that girl produces some pretty nugs, and frosty too.


----------



## MR1

Very delicious looking AM.


----------



## Rosebud

Just saying I decorated my Christmas tree in record time. Thanks for your help AM.:bolt::banana::shocked:


----------



## lyfespan

Must be a strong bubba, you taking her with almost no amber trichs.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Looks like the net needs those pix again, lol, oh NM, it was just being slow pix seen, wow, that girl produces some pretty nugs, and frosty too.



She can definitely frost up. But the real kicker is she yields really well also. I should get 4-6 oz when she is done. Not too shabby from a 2 gallon pot imo.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Just saying I decorated my Christmas tree in record time. Thanks for your help AM.:bolt::banana::shocked:



Hahahaha how's that Rose?


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Very delicious looking AM.


Thank you MR1!  Glad you like!


Rosebud said:


> Just saying I decorated my Christmas tree in record time. Thanks for your help AM.:bolt::banana::shocked:


Always glad to help a friend out Rose.  Merry X-Mass!!!!!


lyfespan said:


> Must be a strong bubba, you taking her with almost no amber trichs.


She was about 30-40% amber. My camera just doesn't do the crazy, insane macros with any kind of clarity.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thank you MR1!  Glad you like!
> 
> Always glad to help a friend out Rose.  Merry X-Mass!!!!!
> 
> She was about 30-40% amber. My camera just doesn't do the crazy, insane macros with any kind of clarity.



You and your camera are doing just great, pix are crazy, down to the hair like growth of the stems, like how the trichs down the center of the last pic are  going from focus to outta focus looking almost fuzzy, I had to zoom in to see it all, it's like going on a journey into tricland.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> You and your camera are doing just great, pix are crazy, down to the hair like growth of the stems, like how the trichs down the center of the last pic are  going from focus to outta focus looking almost fuzzy, I had to zoom in to see it all, it's like going on a journey into tricland.



I'm trying lol.

I keep telling the Mrs. i need a new camera, but she just keeps saying "you just got that one last x-mass" lmao.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I'm trying lol.
> 
> I keep telling the Mrs. i need a new camera, but she just keeps saying "you just got that one last x-mass" lmao.



Did you tell her,"but the other kids have new cameras" with the big pouty face? Hahahaha usually worx for me.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Did you tell her,"but the other kids have new cameras" with the big pouty face? Hahahaha usually worx for me.



That stopped working when we got married lol.


----------



## justafarmer

Incredible looking pics!


----------



## Lesso

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks brother Lyfe!
> 
> Life is just chalk full of hard decisions isn't it lol.
> 
> Since you like the *L.B.C.*
> 
> These buds were chopped 2 months ago...


Forecast today.....mostly cloudy with a chance of Amber.


----------



## justafarmer

Lesso said:


> Forecast today.....mostly cloudy with a chance of Amber.



My new favorite line!

LOL I love it


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Forecast today.....mostly cloudy with a chance of Amber.





justafarmer said:


> My new favorite line!
> 
> LOL I love it



That is a great line lol. Might have to steal that from time to time.:48:


----------



## lyfespan

Lesso said:


> Forecast today.....mostly cloudy with a chance of Amber.



Oh that's a great lil quote, consider it stolen, heheheh


----------



## AluminumMonster

Does the signature feature work? I want to put that in my sig.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Does the signature feature work? I want to put that in my sig.


Yeah I got mine on there


----------



## lyfespan

Like that new avatar


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Like that new avatar



Thanks bud!  I think I got the signature thing figured out.....


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks bud!  I think I got the signature thing figured out.....



Yes you did!


----------



## oldfogey8

... and a heavy frost this evening?


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> ... and a heavy frost this evening?



You know it


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks bud!  I think I got the signature thing figured out.....



Easier to read in the red too, good fix.


----------



## Lesso

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks bud!  I think I got the signature thing figured out.....



Hahaa...thats funny.


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Veg Area*

The 17 gals in 2 gallon pots are going in to flower on Monday. 

View attachment SAM_1679.JPG


View attachment SAM_1680.JPG


View attachment SAM_1681.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Bros.GrimmC99 @ 27 days.* 

View attachment SAM_1682.JPG


View attachment SAM_1683.JPG


View attachment SAM_1684.JPG


View attachment SAM_1686.JPG


View attachment SAM_1687.JPG


----------



## Lesso

Never done the c99...is it more of an up high than a couch lock? I had a freebie seed a couple of years ago but i never got it to germ.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Never done the c99...is it more of an up high than a couch lock? I had a freebie seed a couple of years ago but i never got it to germ.



It is definitely an uppity high. It can also make you paranoid if ya over do it. I have tried a couple different C99s over the years and I liked them all. Some more than others but they were all good. Moscas C99BX1 was a great toke and a great yielder.


----------



## MR1

She is getting frosty AM, gonna be another beauty.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> She is getting frosty AM, gonna be another beauty.



Thank you MR1! She is a finicky lady sometimes but I think this run is going to be a good one with her. She can eat more nutes than any of my other ladies in the stable.


----------



## MR1

I am noticing  with my C99's they eat more than my other plants.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> I am noticing  with my C99's they eat more than my other plants.



She is putting in that work so she can be as frosty as possible for ya! 

How far along are yours now?


----------



## MR1

Mine are two weeks from when I flipped the lights, one short , one taller.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Mine are two weeks from when I flipped the lights, one short , one taller.



That's right I saw your pics just the other day. Sorry, sometimes it is hard for me to keep track of all the different threads I have posted in.


----------



## lyfespan

What are the girls in veg?


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> What are the girls in veg?


A mix of Dead North, Banana Buckeye, Buckeye Purple#3,  and Bubba Chunk.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> A mix of Dead North, Banana Buckeye, Buckeye Purple#3,  and Bubba Chunk.



Ooh you know I'm watching that dead north, green mojo there bud.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Who is the genetics of dead north and banana buckeye ? 
Great looking girls AM


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Ooh you know I'm watching that dead north, green mojo there bud.


I have 5-6 DN's at 30 days right now. They will be in the spotlight very soon.  Thanks for the mojo lyfespan!


000StankDank000 said:


> Who is the genetics of dead north and banana buckeye ?
> Great looking girls AM



Dead North = (Cali Connection) Dead Head OG X (Sensi Seeds) 89' Northernlights #5

Banana Buckeye = (OrgnKid) Banana OG X (Melvanetics) Buckeye Purple.

Thank you for the kind words Stank!!:48:


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I have 5-6 DN's at 30 days right now. They will be in the spotlight very soon.  Thanks for the mojo lyfespan!
> 
> 
> Dead North = (Cali Connection) Dead Head OG X (Sensi Seeds) 89' Northernlights #5
> 
> Banana Buckeye = (OrgnKid) Banana OG X (Melvanetics) Buckeye Purple.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words Stank!!:48:



Hell yeah, it was the CC dead head that made me pull the trigger on the DN.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Monday was trim day at the A.M. household. I trimmed up 11 girls. This is gunna be a picture dump, so if you want to know something about a particular pic, just ask. 

View attachment SAM_1688.JPG


View attachment SAM_1689.JPG


View attachment SAM_1690.JPG


View attachment SAM_1691.JPG


View attachment SAM_1692.JPG


View attachment SAM_1693.JPG


View attachment SAM_1695.JPG


View attachment SAM_1696.JPG


View attachment SAM_1698.JPG


View attachment SAM_1700.JPG


View attachment SAM_1701.JPG


View attachment SAM_1703.JPG


View attachment SAM_1704.JPG


View attachment SAM_1706.JPG


View attachment SAM_1707.JPG


View attachment SAM_1708.JPG


View attachment SAM_1709.JPG


View attachment SAM_1711.JPG


View attachment SAM_1713.JPG


View attachment SAM_1714.JPG


----------



## greenjoe

great job A.M


----------



## AluminumMonster

greenjoe said:


> great job A.M



Thank you Joe!

I'm looking forward to seeing you grow out those BePs.

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi AM, are you revegging?  Beautiful pink bud shots up there.


----------



## oldfogey8

those are some amazing pink buds. i wonder if the cops in my town would even know what it was if they busted someone with it. lol. hopefully i never find out...


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Hi AM, are you revegging?  Beautiful pink bud shots up there.



Hi Rose!

No revegging around here.... I have cuts rooting from that gal.


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> those are some amazing pink buds. i wonder if the cops in my town would even know what it was if they busted someone with it. lol. hopefully i never find out...



Thank you Sir! 

They might recognize the smell if they caught a wiff lol.


----------



## MR1

Frosty goodness I see AM. I like them all, cool how the purple comes from the inside and not just the outside.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Frosty goodness I see AM. I like them all, cool how the purple comes from the inside and not just the outside.



The way she purples up is unique imo. Like you said, most other purple strains start from the outside.

Thanks for stopping in man!


----------



## AluminumMonster

*In the flower room.* 

View attachment SAM_1715.JPG


View attachment SAM_1716.JPG


View attachment SAM_1717.JPG


View attachment SAM_1718.JPG


View attachment SAM_1719.JPG


View attachment SAM_1720.JPG


View attachment SAM_1721.JPG


View attachment SAM_1722.JPG


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

very nice dood...


----------



## Rosebud

Man you do a good job. My shed grow is horrible so it is nice to she your healthy happy girls.


----------



## lyfespan

Just beautiful work man, amazing. Where the DN did you chop any of her down yet, asks drooling


----------



## 000StankDank000

I Love your Grows AM That Bag appeal on that purple strain is just unreal bro hats of to you big time. How is the smoke report on the purple strain? I have allows heard that purple strains are low potency


----------



## AluminumMonster

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> very nice dood...


Thanks Brother!


Rosebud said:


> Man you do a good job. My shed grow is horrible so it is nice to she your healthy happy girls.


Oh come on now, it can't look that bad. Especially after seeing your beautiful OD grow.


lyfespan said:


> Just beautiful work man, amazing. Where the DN did you chop any of her down yet, asks drooling


Thanks Lyfe! The DN are in pics 9-13.


000StankDank000 said:


> I Love your Grows AM That Bag appeal on that purple strain is just unreal bro hats of to you big time. How is the smoke report on the purple strain? I have allows heard that purple strains are low potency


Thank you for the kind words SD!  The keeper pheno is definitely potent. It smells like lemon pepper with a hint of skunk. It is very sedative, like a muscle relaxer. It helps with my lower back pain immensely.


----------



## lyfespan

Those are beautiful nugs, definitely gonna need a smoke report on that DN, you are showing those plant the love man.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Those are beautiful nugs, definitely gonna need a smoke report on that DN, you are showing those plant the love man.



Thanks lyfespan!  I'll get on that smoke report asap. The holidaze and garden are keeping me uber busy lately.

*Rooted Cuts*

I took these cuts the week before last. They never wilted and I swear they even grew some while rooting lol.

Check out the crazy root in pic 2 and 4. I'e never had a clone throw roots upwards before. 

View attachment SAM_1723.JPG


View attachment SAM_1725.JPG


View attachment SAM_1726.JPG


View attachment SAM_1727.JPG


View attachment SAM_1728.JPG


View attachment SAM_1729.JPG


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks lyfespan!  I'll get on that smoke report asap. The holidaze and garden are keeping me uber busy lately.
> 
> *Rooted Cuts*
> 
> I took these cuts the week before last. They never wilted and I swear they even grew some while rooting lol.
> 
> Check out the crazy root in pic 2 and 4. I'e never had a clone throw roots upwards before.



Those are some clones to be proud of, nice roots, I noticed you don't use the factory hole? I seem to always get my roots coming out above the plug too.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Those are some serious roots Bro care to share some tips with a newbie? 
AM love following your grows

I have heard a lot of people like to make their own hole fits tighter


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Those are some clones to be proud of, nice roots, I noticed you don't use the factory hole? I seem to always get my roots coming out above the plug too.


Thanks man. The factory holes are way too big. The cut would just flop around in that thing.


000StankDank000 said:


> Those are some serious roots Bro care to share some tips with a newbie?
> AM love following your grows
> 
> I have heard a lot of people like to make their own hole fits tighter



Thanks bro.

I don't think any tips from me about cloning would be approved lol. I just pull out the junk drawer scissors and cut away 4-5 inch cuts. I don't sterilize the scissors. I cut right through the middle of a node at a 60 degree angle. Then dip the cut in Olivias rooting gel and stick it in the cube. Mist down the cuts and toss on the dome. Then place the tray on a heat mat under one 13w cfl. K.I.S.S.

*Merry* *Christmas* Everyone!!


----------



## Rosebud

I was wondering the same thing Stank. Thanks for sharing your method. Do you think olivias is better then clonex?  You do way better then i do on cloneing too, this is getting aggravating. LOL, i need to step up my game.

Merry Chirstmas AM!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> I was wondering the same thing Stank. Thanks for sharing your method. Do you think olivias is better then clonex?  You do way better then i do on cloneing too, this is getting aggravating. LOL, i need to step up my game.
> 
> Merry Chirstmas AM!



I used Clonex for about a year. I wasn't getting good results so I switched to Olivias and haven't looked back. The heat mat was a big help as well. If I can keep the cuts at 80-85 degrees they flourish. During the winter I have to run a propane heater in the clone area to keep temps up. It's only for a week per month so it isn't too expensive.

Merry Christmas Rose!


----------



## Melvan

Stank Dank, I have a tutorial on how to use the Oasis Grow Medium Wedges. 

http://www.greenthumbgirls.com/mels-grow-show/2014/6/30/rooting-cuts-with-oasis-grow-medium-wedges

I always use the factory hole, you just have to push the cut down into it a bit until it pierces the medium, that holds the cut up just fine.


----------



## ston-loc

Wow! Very nice AM! Great job!


----------



## AluminumMonster

ston-loc said:


> Wow! Very nice AM! Great job!



Thank you Sir! Happy Holidays!:48:


----------



## Lesso

Those clones look strong bro. Any one of them could be a new mom i think.


----------



## 000StankDank000

That's it AM grow is making me wanna grow purple buck eye and dead North me being in the North I can see it being a hit. 

AM when did you get the beans? Sold out all over.


----------



## AluminumMonster

000StankDank000 said:


> That's it AM grow is making me wanna grow purple buck eye and dead North me being in the North I can see it being a hit.
> 
> AM when did you get the beans? Sold out all over.



FireStax.com. Melvanetics is the breeder.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*It is official..... A.M. is going to the Denver Cannabis Cup!!!*


----------



## 000StankDank000

That's awesome when is the Denver cup bro?
I wanna go to the michigan cup as it's the closets to toronto. Toronto has a cup called Champs . Was the old treating yourself expo


----------



## AluminumMonster

000StankDank000 said:


> That's awesome when is the Denver cup bro?
> I wanna go to the michigan cup as it's the closets to toronto. Toronto has a cup called Champs . Was the old treating yourself expo



The Denver Cup is the weekend of 4/18-4/20. I thought about going to the Michigan Cup because it's only 2 hours away but they don't allow recreational smoking.


----------



## 000StankDank000

No they do not. I am a Canadian medical smoker. Wish you were going to the mich cup. Would be awesome to hang out at the cup. Sucks all the rec states are on the west coast.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Well the holidays are over thank goodness. So back to the grind.

*Banana Buckeye @ about 50 days.*


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Dead North @ about 50 days.*


----------



## Rosebud

What is up AM, you got frost in a bottle you pour on your plants???? beautiful.


----------



## 000StankDank000

OMG the banana buckeye is SO frosty I love AM grow. 
Dying to get my hands on melvangentics .
Keep up the great plants AM positive vibes bro


----------



## lyfespan

Dead north is looking great, it's in my 3rd wave line up going into the soil next week. The Dead North and TGAs Dairy Queen will be the watchers in that wave.


----------



## MR1

Looking great AM, the BB and the DN look tasty.


----------



## powerplanter

:icon_smile::shocked::shocked::cool2:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thank you guys and gals for the kind words. I can't lie, I enjoy the complements.

Seems like it has taken a long time and a lot of hard work to get where I am at today. I feel like a pappa who is watching their little one grow up lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Bros.Grimm C99 @ about 55 days.* 

View attachment SAM_1746.JPG


View attachment SAM_1748.JPG


View attachment SAM_1749.JPG


View attachment SAM_1752.JPG


View attachment SAM_1753.JPG


View attachment SAM_1754.JPG


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

very nice mang.... :48:


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> *Bros.Grimm C99 @ about 55 days.*



I'm so hate you right now, hahaha. I need this plant and the BEP in my possession. Looks terrific man, you love your work for sure


----------



## AluminumMonster

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> very nice mang.... :48:


Thanks Brother!  You know I'm bringing some of this to the Cup!!!!


lyfespan said:


> I'm so hate you right now, hahaha. I need this plant and the BEP in my possession. Looks terrific man, you love your work for sure



Don't hate!! Participate! Lolz. Thanks for the kind words my friend!


----------



## MR1

Looking very nice AM, your C99 has some nice coloring happenning.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MR1 said:


> Looking very nice AM, your C99 has some nice coloring happenning.



Thanks bud! Yeah temps have been a little low when lights are out. Probably about 60 degrees.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Breakfast of champions! 

View attachment SAM_1758.JPG


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Breakfast of champions!



Right there with ya, now off for building inspection so I can get my electrical turned on.


----------



## AluminumMonster

A little Bubba Chunk for your viewing pleasure. 
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1424694460738.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1424694480407.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1424694504226.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nice dood...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning AM, i have been wondering where you were. Lovely shots up there as always. How have you been?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Glad to see you posting again. Love the gear you run. Who is the breeder?


----------



## greenjoe

those last plants...darker  ones are just beautiful


----------



## Kraven

Def subbed here dude, your grows are epic!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Howdy folks!! Sorry I haven't been posting much as of late. I am in the process of moving to Colorado and getting a job as a grower in a 40,000sqf warehouse grow. I just got back from Co. last night and I am heading back on Monday. I'm not abandoning this thread I just need some time to get everything sorted. Thank you for your patience!! A.M.


----------



## oldfogey8

Congrats. That is awesome!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks brother!  I am really excited for this!


----------



## MR1

Good luck man, I hope it works out great.


----------



## Rosebud

AluminumMonster said:


> Howdy folks!! Sorry I haven't been posting much as of late. I am in the process of moving to Colorado and getting a job as a grower in a 40,000sqf warehouse grow. I just got back from Co. last night and I am heading back on Monday. I'm not abandoning this thread I just need some time to get everything sorted. Thank you for your patience!! A.M.



I have been wondering what happened to you.  Your job sounds wonderful and hard at the same time.   congrats AM.. we will be here when you have time.


----------



## oldfogey8

can't beat being paid to do what you love to do. been telling my sons that since they were knee high to a grasshopper 'do what you like and the money will come. and if it doesn't come, who cares? you're doing what you like'.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Heading back to Colorado first thing in the morning!  I have a lot of things to accomplish while I'm out there including having fun lol. I can't wait to get some more Canna Punch!  It tastes awesome and it is potent!  

Thank you everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## Rosebud

AM, safe travels... so happy for you!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> AM, safe travels... so happy for you!


Thank you Rose!!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Update: We have Co. drivers licenses. We bought a 3 bedroom 1 bath house with room for my grow. We should be moved out there by May 1st. Our new house is 1.5 blocks from the dispensary and garden supply shop that my wife and I will be working at. Things are about to get real exciting around here!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Woooo hoooo! So happy to hear this! 

Excited for you AM :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

AluminumMonster said:


> Update: We have Co. drivers licenses. We bought a 3 bedroom 1 bath house with room for my grow. We should be moved out there by May 1st. Our new house is 1.5 blocks from the dispensary and garden supply shop that my wife and I will be working at. Things are about to get real exciting around here!



I am doing cartwheels here AM.. SO proud of you and happy for your family.. Please keep us updated... i am smiling big. Thanks for letting us know!  Missed you.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Update: We have Co. drivers licenses. We bought a 3 bedroom 1 bath house with room for my grow. We should be moved out there by May 1st. Our new house is 1.5 blocks from the dispensary and garden supply shop that my wife and I will be working at. Things are about to get real exciting around here!



Awesome news man, cindy is doing great, she about to give up some cuttings this weekend.


----------



## powerplanter

Very cool AM.  Greenist of MOJO for you and yours...


----------



## my my

Congrats AM.. 
Good to see and hear you are back on top!-)


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Woooo hoooo! So happy to hear this!
> 
> Excited for you AM :aok:


Thanks Doc we're excited too!


Rosebud said:


> I am doing cartwheels here AM.. SO proud of you and happy for your family.. Please keep us updated... i am smiling big. Thanks for letting us know!  Missed you.


Thankx Rose. I will definitely keep you all up to date.


lyfespan said:


> Awesome news man, cindy is doing great, she about to give up some cuttings this weekend.


Thanks brother! Glad she is thriving for you!


powerplanter said:


> Very cool AM.  Greenist of MOJO for you and yours...


Thank you PP!


my my said:


> Congrats AM..
> Good to see and hear you are back on top!-)


Good to see ya MY MY!!! It's good to be on top for a change lol.


*****************************************************************

It's official, we're leaving Illinois for Colorado on the 27th!!!! I'm picking up the moving truck on the 25th and then we're outta this god forsaken state!


----------



## Kraven

Gratz AM


----------



## AluminumMonster

At my new job!! View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1431871656826.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Nice little closet grow you got going there..........:rofl:

:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Right lol! And that's only one corner of one room lmao.


----------



## Rosebud

Do you love it AM???? so happy for you.


----------



## lyfespan

Nice clean setup, gotta make a smile every day


----------



## Kraven

Yup AM, your ....damn I'm high. your in the right place man. Been my dream job for two decades now. I'm really happy for you bro....rock on man.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Do you love it AM???? so happy for you.


Yeah it's an awesome job Rose! It can be difficult at times though. Watering 600 plants in one day with one other guy is exhausting lol. It's also tough to keep my mouth closed when I don't agree with something I see. Just gotta remember it's not my grow.


lyfespan said:


> Nice clean setup, gotta make a smile every day


Oh I'm a smiling fool out here.


Kravenhead said:


> Yup AM, your ....damn I'm high. your in the right place man. Been my dream job for two decades now. I'm really happy for you bro....rock on man.


Glad you're high man lmao! It's been my dream job for a long time too. I appreciate the kind words brother!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Whistle while you work....  
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1435977083084.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1435977110686.jpg


----------



## yarddog

That's awesome!  And legal too. I'd prolly get the death penalty in my (police) state for a grow that big. 
I'd love to smell that room right about now.


----------



## Grower13

nice finish going on......... those can't be far from done.


----------



## Kraven

Yea they gotta be finishing up soon AM, hey man been missing you bro, had not heard from you in awhile...glad all is well and your just busy. I would love to be in CO. myself bro....maybe one day.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Grower13 said:


> nice finish going on......... those can't be far from done.


Those gals come down Monday. 

These are the next batch. All plants are flowered under Light Emitting Ceramics  (L.E.C.). 1260w per 4 x 8 tray.
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1436104143793.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1436104165333.jpg



Kravenhead said:


> Yea they gotta be finishing up soon AM, hey man been missing you bro, had not heard from you in awhile...glad all is well and your just busy. I would love to be in CO. myself bro....maybe one day.


----------



## Rosebud

I have missed you AM... So glad to hear from you. What do you do for spider mites etc in that grow, can you share?

So nice to see you. Is everyone doing well in Co? Hope the family is doing well.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> I have missed you AM... So glad to hear from you. What do you do for spider mites etc in that grow, can you share?
> 
> So nice to see you. Is everyone doing well in Co? Hope the family is doing well.


Miss you too Rose! I miss everybody lol. This whole 70+ hour work week is killing me. I just hired 2 new guys so hopefully my work load will diminish greatly. Being the cultivation manager isn't easy. There is so much record keeping and paperwork and data entry it's ridiculous. 

For all the nasty critters we are only allowed to use organic methods such as Azamax, the SNS line etc. We only use these products in veg.  Our biggest method for fighting the bugs is to avoid cross contamination, flower plants cannot be moved to the veg area and so on.


Just a quick pic of one of our clones we disposed of lol.
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1436231635977.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Those gals come down Monday.
> 
> These are the next batch. All plants are flowered under Light Emitting Ceramics  (L.E.C.). 1260w per 4 x 8 tray.
> View attachment 227990
> 
> View attachment 227991



im digging the LEC630s hoping those will be added to our nanolux DEs, along with CO2 here in the near future.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Woooooooooooooo, nice room! 

Also, I could've used two of those things you destroyed!!! -.-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Just finished a 135 plant trim session. View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1436710211256.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Why did you dispose of that clone? So are you sick of pot yet?  I worked in a candy store once and didn't get sick of chocolate.. 70 hour weeks? you must be exhausted.. I am glad you have help hired.  Be safe AM. Thanks for checking in with us.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Why did you dispose of that clone? So are you sick of pot yet?  I worked in a candy store once and didn't get sick of chocolate.. 70 hour weeks? you must be exhausted.. I am glad you have help hired.  Be safe AM. Thanks for checking in with us.


I had to pitch that clone because we had already met our 117 plant quota for flower.  There isn't any room to squeeze in an extra plant lol.

No, I'm not sick of growing yet. I am sick of all the data entry in to Metrc. I'm also sick of dealing with compliance issues with the state. We have to keep track of all nutrients being given to the plants. All pesticide use is recorded. All plant waste has to be weighed and chipper shredded, then recorded in to Metrc. It's a lot to keep track of.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, they know how to take some of the fun outta growing. I am still trying to learn metric.  I am glad you like it AM.. so happy for you really.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Rocking it mang!!!  :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Rocking it mang!!!  :48:


Thanks dood! 


Rosebud said:


> Wow, they know how to take some of the fun outta growing. I am still trying to learn metric.  I am glad you like it AM.. so happy for you really.


Metrc is the computer program we use to keep the state up to date on our inventory. From seed/clone to sale, Metrc keeps track of it all.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you. If i were to become a legal co-op garden I would have to be able to trace from seed to patient... Don't know if i am interested in doing that, but it is sure nice you have software for that.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Welcome to my New World!!!!!! 

View attachment SAM_1865.jpg


View attachment SAM_1866.jpg


View attachment SAM_1867.jpg


View attachment SAM_1868.jpg


View attachment SAM_1870.jpg


View attachment SAM_1878.jpg


View attachment SAM_1879.jpg


View attachment SAM_1880.jpg


View attachment SAM_1881.jpg


View attachment SAM_1883.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

.............wow.... so beautiful!!!! 

....so much to say, can't say anything.. I'm broken. 

:drool:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rocking it!!View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1444511799757.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1444782991737.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1444783005262.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1444783048047.jpg


----------



## yarddog

AM, I bet you are desensitized. You see so much top shelf


----------



## AluminumMonster

yarddog said:


> AM, I bet you are desensitized. You see so much top shelf


Actually I'm not lol. When I go in the flower room I still get excited.


----------



## Rosebud

No kidding you are rocking it AM. so glad you share with us. Are you having fun?


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice am.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Blue Dream and Red Dragon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Green Crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gorilla Grape


----------



## AluminumMonster

Panoramic pic of the flower room.


----------



## zem

:shocked: oh wow AM that is amazing!


----------



## AluminumMonster

zem said:


> :shocked: oh wow AM that is amazing!


Thank you sir! I love walking in there every day.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Veg room.


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad you are back. and posting outrageous wonderful pictures.


----------



## sunakard2000

man now THAT is the kinda stuff i wanna do... would have to BE my job lol... but it would be so wonderful to have a small house full of stuff like that lol... that looks like a lot of work but a total blast at the same time... good going, btw what do you have on the right side in the previous pic, its a blue flower of some sort but its hard to tell...


----------



## mrcane

WOW........Livin the dream


----------



## AluminumMonster

Gorilla Glue #4 getting ready to go in to flower in the morning.


----------



## sunakard2000

aaah i see, those arnt blue non mj plants in the middle right side... strain tags for each little veg plant... kinda glad i dont gotta worry about that as much as you lol... man that would get annoying...


----------



## AluminumMonster

Pineapple Express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorilla Glue #4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Green Crack


----------



## bud88

Beautiful Colas AM!! What do you use to take your pictures?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Samsung Galaxy Note 5. It takes some decent pics most of the time. 

I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Veg room. Pic on the right is from 2/7, pic on the left is from 2/9.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Man, I love my job! Having access to these drinks is fantastic!


----------



## bud88

AM, could you elaborate on these? Ingredients, effect, cost etc..
My dispensary sells what they call "Canna brew"(lemonade, ice tea, fruit punch). Wondering if they're similar?


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, AM, what a great job you have.. that bottle that says sativa, i thought it said son of satan. . LOL  LOve your pic's. Thanks for posting them.. awesomeness abounds.


----------



## AluminumMonster

bud88 said:


> AM, could you elaborate on these? Ingredients, effect, cost etc..
> My dispensary sells what they call "Canna brew"(lemonade, ice tea, fruit punch). Wondering if they're similar?


Here are the ingredients. Cost is $24 per bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Rosebud said:


> Wow, AM, what a great job you have.. that bottle that says sativa, i thought it said son of satan. . LOL  LOve your pic's. Thanks for posting them.. awesomeness abounds.


Thank you for the kind words Rose! Those sativa drinks are great, especially if you have a lot of chores lol. They keep me going!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Some more veg pics...


----------



## grass hopper

the bud pics, a thing of beauty.


----------



## bud88

Thanks AM!  They sound great.


----------



## powerplanter

:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Cleanliness is next to Godliness; )


----------



## grass hopper

gorilla glue pics are so nice. have u grown these before?? thoughts?  THANKS!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

grass hopper said:


> gorilla glue pics are so nice. have u grown these before?? thoughts?  THANKS!!


I have grown her out twice now. Her toke is fantastic. She is very pungent and tastes like a good Chem Dawg x 10.


Flower is looking banging this morning!


----------



## oldfogey8

you should get a commission from the colorado bureau of tourism. i am sure everyone who visits this page is mentally working on schemes to travel to colorado(and maybe never leave)...

happy for you living the dream, a.m.


----------



## AluminumMonster

oldfogey8 said:


> you should get a commission from the colorado bureau of tourism. i am sure everyone who visits this page is mentally working on schemes to travel to colorado(and maybe never leave)...
> 
> happy for you living the dream, a.m.


Thank you for the very kind words Oldfogey8. This job has been a true adventure. 

GG#4 living up to her reputation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blue Dream doin her damnn thang!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mel's Gorilla Grape. This tested @ 23.9% THC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donkey Kong cruising right along.


----------



## powerplanter

WOW!!!  Very well done sir. ..


----------



## mrcane

:yeahthat:  What a Job....Congrats....


----------



## AluminumMonster

powerplanter said:


> WOW!!!  Very well done sir. ..





mrcane said:


> :yeahthat:  What a Job....Congrats....


Thank you Fellas!  It's a very rewarding feeling when the garden looks so happy.

Donkey Kong @ 7 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Red Dragon @ 5 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dark Knight @ 7 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blue Dream lower buds @ 7 weeks


----------



## grass hopper

SO NICE!! i wanna try gg and blu dream badly. not enough time, space and homes. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

I lean like a Cholo


----------



## WeedHopper

Niceeeeee.


----------



## AluminumMonster

WeedHopper said:


> Niceeeeee.


Thanks man!


----------



## Kraven

AM can you get a cut of the Donkey Kong?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kraven said:


> AM can you get a cut of the Donkey Kong?


Yeah man. Still fighting mites, just a heads up. In a 1300 plant growth it's almost impossible to kill every single microscopic bug.

I'll check my clone trays and give you a rough ETA.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks AM, I appreciate it.


----------



## WeedHopper

I hates mites. Last year they killed almost all my Morning Glories the little basterds.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Damn AM killing it like always.

Wish I could have access to cuts like those. Looking good AM positive vibes bro.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kraven said:


> AM can you get a cut of the Donkey Kong?


I have 24 Donkey Kong clones in the trays. They should be rooted any day now.


----------



## Rosebud

Those buds look lovely up there AM..thank you for sharing with us.. love it.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Grimace and MK Ultra Shatter.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Check out the trunk and roots of this Sage Orange Bud mom!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Insane Banana Kush @ 4.5 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Dragon @ 7.5 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dark Knight @ 7.5 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Dream @ 7.5 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Jendle @ 7.5 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skywalker @ 7.5 weeks.


----------



## Rosebud

I wanna go to work with you!!!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> I wanna go to work with you!!!!


Right lol! I love my job!


----------



## WeedHopper

Bro that Dank in that pipe looked awesome.


----------



## AluminumMonster

WeedHopper said:


> Bro that Dank in that pipe looked awesome.


Thank you WeedHopper!  It was a great smoke!


----------



## WeedHopper

I bet it was. Hopper gonna hop over and chew on all your plants.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AluminumMonster

A little collage for you folks.


----------



## oldfogey8

i would like to study at that collage...


----------



## sMACkaddict

hahahaha


----------



## AluminumMonster

Got a new toy today! WootWoot!


----------



## powerplanter

Nice job AM, well done.  :icon_smile::ccc:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Red Dragon on the left and Insane Banana Kush on the right.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Skywalker, 2 days before the chop.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dairy Queen grenades!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Blue Dream.


----------



## AluminumMonster

My cup doest overfloweth [emoji7] [emoji14] [emoji48] [emoji57]


----------



## oldfogey8

your cup and your bowl...


----------



## MsGuerilla

AluminumMonster said:


> Grimace and MK Ultra Shatter.



What's the brown stuff in the bowl ?


----------



## AluminumMonster

That was an 84% shatter. Concentrated THC.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yummy


----------



## bud88

That bowl will cure what ails you in a hurry!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

GG#4 @ 7 weeks.


----------



## Rosebud

Man that looks nice AM. Beautiful.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nice work dood...  :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Man that looks nice AM. Beautiful.





JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> nice work dood...  :48:


Thank you JAAM and Rose. 


I actually got a couple hours to myself today. Got to take out the 4-wheeler! I went down to the river and tore it up for about 3 hours. It is 29 degrees out but I was sweating regardless.


----------



## lyfespan

looks like someone settled in just fine in CO, just blasted through the thread, killing it with the bomb pop buds. cindy is still killing it here, got a small table of her finishing up between a few other tables. shes been keeping me happy along with tons of other killer cuts.

warehouse lyfe is 24/7 for me here, no breaks lately. thats a nice quad, i miss the MXC but age stepped in before i got really injured and i bowed out, unbroken. snowboarding went last year with knee surgery from an accident while working for amazon.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> looks like someone settled in just fine in CO, just blasted through the thread, killing it with the bomb pop buds. cindy is still killing it here, got a small table of her finishing up between a few other tables. shes been keeping me happy along with tons of other killer cuts.
> 
> warehouse lyfe is 24/7 for me here, no breaks lately. thats a nice quad, i miss the MXC but age stepped in before i got really injured and i bowed out, unbroken. snowboarding went last year with knee surgery from an accident while working for amazon.


Thanx for the kind words Lyfespan! Glad Cindy is treating you well! I actually lost her to mites. Would love to get her back.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dark Knight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GG#4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorilla Grape


----------



## WeedHopper

Sweet.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8

awesome


----------



## AluminumMonster

WeedHopper said:


> Sweet.  Yehaaaaaaaaa





oldfogey8 said:


> awesome


Thanks guys! 

Got another 5 tons of a/c installed today. Gotta compensate for the sulfur burners that are going in soon.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Got another 5 tons of a/c installed today. Gotta compensate for the sulfur burners that are going in soon.



i gots some questions on those sulphur burners. are you guys running them in the flower area or just in the veg rooms, and are they a cure all for the sporey stuffs?


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> i gots some questions on those sulphur burners. are you guys running them in the flower area or just in the veg rooms, and are they a cure all for the sporey stuffs?


We are using them in flower and veg. Only when lights are out, and only for 15 minutes per hour. So far I haven't noticed any mildew and my "yeast and mold" tests are coming back saying "none detected". As for a cure all... if you have huge temp/humidity  fluctuations it will still show up, albeit in smaller amounts.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, you got it going on AM..good for you. Absolutely beautiful shots up there. wow.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Wow, you got it going on AM..good for you. Absolutely beautiful shots up there. wow.


Thanks Rosebud! I may need to hit you up for some OD tips. I'm planting a couple ladies outdoors this year in some raised coco coir beds. I recycled some old tractor tires. We have tons of 60mph wind, baseball sized hail, and 30-40 degree differences between night and day temps.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

The first thing i can think of that you will need is this...for the winds.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Tenax-Hortonova-Net-67-Inch-328-Feet/dp/B00MWE7Y60?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00[/ame]

TC bud turned me on to this and it is great in the wind.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm using those trellises in the dispensary grow now. I have access to as much of it as I need lol. I was thinking about rachet strapping a silk screen over the plants to slow down hail?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> We are using them in flower and veg. Only when lights are out, and only for 15 minutes per hour. So far I haven't noticed any mildew and my "yeast and mold" tests are coming back saying "none detected". As for a cure all... if you have huge temp/humidity  fluctuations it will still show up, albeit in smaller amounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



it showed up for a second, and now it looks like its going away.

question, i had a buddy working, and vaping the whole time in my flower room, could the vape have caused the PM?

cuz he aint here no mo and now the pm is clearing up


----------



## Grower13

nice buds....... awesome setup.......


----------



## WeedHopper

Bieutiful


----------



## Rosebud

Hm... i don't know  silk screen for hail?


----------



## grass hopper

AluminumMonster said:


> Thanks Rosebud! I may need to hit you up for some OD tips. I'm planting a couple ladies outdoors this year in some raised coco coir beds. I recycled some old tractor tires. We have tons of 60mph wind, baseball sized hail, and 30-40 degree differences between night and day temps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 
greenhouse, best of both worlds imo. free sun, protection from elements. i would love to be able to go that route..


----------



## WeedHopper

Man i wish i could grow outside in a greenhouse. That would be awesome .


----------

